# Fieseler F 156 Storch - ultralight replica



## Parmigiano (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't know if this thread should stay here or in the 'off topic', eventually some admin can move it.
Anyway, I think it might be interesting and is in a certain way about WW2 planes

There is this Aussie guy, Nestor Slepcev, who managed to build a 3/4 replica of the Storch and sell the kit.

I can testify that it is not a joke, a group of friends of mine actually assembled and fly it (yes, I was flying ultralights aircraft, unfortunately for several reasons I decided to sell my kite in 2004!), and t is a gorgeus plane.
The plane really stalls at 35 Kmh (22 Mph)! There was a demo video where Slepcev was flying low with full flaps and a guy was running ahead of him on the strip: the guy actually outpaced the Storch!

It took them almost 2 years and about $ 40.000, but it was worth.

Some years ago Slepcev was working on a ultralight replica of the Me 109G, I saw pictures and a video but now seems to be disappeared from the net, and the 109 is not mentioned in his site.

Here some links about the Slepcev Storch

http://www.storch.com.au/
http://www.ulm.it/fly_in/test/slepcev/default_en.htm
http://www.ultralightflyer.com/storch/


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, that _is_ cool!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 15, 2005)

We brought this up on another thread - it stalls at 22 mph!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2005)

That is cool


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2005)

that's real cool, and hell in a bit of a headwind it'd hover on the spot!


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 18, 2005)

Strong headwind and it would be the first ever fixed wing plane to fly backwards!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep, MM, I have actually seen that happen. Strong headwind and low speed, the airplane was literally in reverse. It was weird, but it was cool.


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 18, 2005)

Wonderful!

Kiwimac


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2005)

I've done this in my -150. I could turn into a moderate head wind, go full flaps and just about hover. Mind you I'm on the verge of stalling, but it can be done.

In this homebuilt Storch it seems this could be done almost on a daily basis!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw it done with a real Storch at Camarillo. It was cool! I still have to think that would be a little unnerving.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2005)

must be hard to controll as well.........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2005)

Not from what I could tell. The wind speed gave the plane all the lift it needed. It didn't look like the pilot was having a tough time with it at all.


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, a little personal experience.
It never happened to fly backwards, but with my kite (a Canadian designed Beaver Rx 550 with Rotax 582) it happened to fly very very slow. In cold whater and only pilot on board the thing stalled at 36 mph, and with a strong headwind it was possible to fly as fast as a walking man. 
The only advice was not to stay too low, because if the wind would cease then you are in stall. 
Luckily the Beaver was a good 'family father' and his stall was just pointing the nose down with a very light buffeting...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2005)

Good point. When I saw the Fiesler to the backward flight, he was right over the runway. If he had stalled, he would have had enough altitude to level it off and land.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> must be hard to controll as well.........



Not really - you want at least 1500' AGl just in case you stall - I have seen guys do this a few feet above a runway.  



Parmigiano said:


> The only advice was not to stay too low, because if the wind would cease then you are in stall.
> Luckily the Beaver was a good 'family father' and his stall was just pointing the nose down with a very light buffeting...



Exactly - I wouldn't do this in an aircraft that drops a wing hard in a stall!


----------



## wmaxt (Aug 23, 2005)

In the High desert here, I've seen a J-3 Piper Cub both hover and fly slower than the wind was blowing.  It was pretty freaky and I was very glad I didn't have to land it. 

wmaxt


----------

